# cloudy water and surface film



## MikeG747 (8 Feb 2014)

Hi,
I have a tank that is in its fifth week of life and all the plants are growing fairly well. Specs as follows:
Tank = 70x70x45 cm (water volume equivalent to about 190 litres with everything in it)
Filter = eheim 350T
Light = kessil amazon sun suspended 11 inches above water in middle of the tank. (On for 6 hours)
Ferts = ei to recommended dosing levels
Co2 = injected via an atomiser from a 2 kg cylinder (drop checker almost always lime green) co2 comes on 3 hours before lights. 
Tank pH = around 6
Ammonia = 0
Substrate = mix of ada Malaya and African aquasoil


I am having problems with a slight surface film (which I can live with and will probably disappear when tank fully matures) and some really cloudy water. I did a 50% water change yesterday and the tank was crystal clear when I finished. But today the water looks a sort of cloudy white. 
Could this be caused by my ei dosing, a dirty filter, algae or something else. Has anyone else experienced this?

Thanks
Mike


----------

